# Meddings scroll saw serial #JSB 07240



## Bluekingfisher (14 Mar 2018)

Recently I bought a Meddings scroll saw. Although in very good condition there are a couple of small parts missing. I have contacted Meddings in the hope they still stock spare parts for this machine. However the phone number given dials out it does not connect. Does anyone know if they are still on the go?.

I have two questions folks.

1. My saw has a motor fitted which I believe to be 3phase. However the plate identifies the the Voltage as being 220 and 380. - 440v. I am wondering if the motor can be reconfigured to run on a domestic 230v supply.

(I) if the motor can not be re configured can the existing switch be used if I were to replace the motor with a single phase version of similar amps?

2. Does anyone know where I could source an operators manual?

Ok, that was really three questions.

I have added some photos of the motor plate information and a couple of the switch. It looks reasonably straight forward ( providing one knows what he/she I should looking at.

Thanks all

David


----------



## TFrench (14 Mar 2018)

The motor is 3 phase, however it can be run in an inverter - this would also give you speed control if you need it. Not sure on the switch question!


----------



## Bluekingfisher (14 Mar 2018)

Thanks mate, I also added a link from this page to the General Woodworking page. I have a couple of responses there too, yet not on the switch.


----------



## TFrench (14 Mar 2018)

Is the switch just on/off or does it give different speeds as well?


----------



## Bluekingfisher (16 Mar 2018)

I believe it is purely a on/off function. As it is 3 phase, I have not yet had the chance to run the saw. The speed changes are manipulated by changing a belt on a stepped pulley.


----------



## Alan Smith (9 Apr 2018)

Hi Bluekingfisher,

I have gone down the same road with a Meddings jigsaw. The motor is 3 phase as you have been told/guessed. You have two options, either replace motor with similar single phase motor and you will need to purchase , ideally a no-volt release switch for this. Or you can get a phase converter, vfd, however you will need to set the internal wiring of the motor to the lower of the two voltage options to benefit from the availability of the cheaper single to three phase converters. You can get vfd that will handle the higher voltage output but they are considerably more expensive.

Initially I swapped motors but now I have other 3 phase machines in the workshop I’m swapping back to 3 phase to take advantage of the speed control ability you get with vfds.

Regarding contacting Meddings I got hold of them a few years back and they kindly sent me the manual whi is basically 2 sheets of A4 with only basic info.
I can scan these and mail them if you want but really not much useful on them.
Mostly feeds and speeds and different blade options.


----------



## Alan Smith (9 Apr 2018)

Sorry two other things, you don’t need the existing switch for either option.
Also what parts are missing? I may be able to help out on that score.


----------

